# Cabeza Móvil DMX (Moving Head DMX) - Luz Robótica



## gajobar

Hola a todos. Soy Gabriel de Córdoba - Argentina y quiero incursionar en la contrucción de una Cabeza Móvil DMX o Moving Head DMX, que básicamente es una Luz de boliche Robótica . Y bueno, quisiera compartir con todos el desarrollo de este proyecto, ya que me he encontrado con bastante información, pero muy poca gente que lo haya realizado.

Les cometo un poco, este proyecto nace con fiesta de 15 años de mi hermanita (que va a ser dentro de poco) y quisiera regalarle toda la propalación de la fiesta. Yo ya poseo equipo de audio y algunas luces, y se me ocurrió realizar un par de estas luces robóticas.

La idea principal es realizar una luminaria inteligente, mediante un arreglo de LEDs piranha de 80mA, en conjuntos de colores RGB y asi poder generar los diferentes colores. Luego, a esto montarlo sobre un sistema optico de enfoque (para poder hacer un efecto de luz difusa o enfoque de los LEDs) y a todo esto, en dos ejes móviles mediante servos de aeromodelismo.

Por último, toda la electrónica necesaria para poder funcionar de forma autónoma (mediante la música y los sonidos ambientales), en cunjunto de luces haciendo las veces de "luces danzantes" y una tercera posibilidad con control DMX. Todo, mediante piesas simples de conseguir y a lo sumo componentes importados mediante Farnell o Digikey, que se pueden conseguir muy sencillamente en una casa de electrónica especializada (en mi ciudad, ElectroComponentes) .

Bueno, obviamente pienso pasarle esquemas y imágenes para que puedan seguir el proyecto y poder aportar si es que asi lo desean, para mejorar o ampliar las posibilidades de este "Robot Luminoso" .

A continuación les dejo el primer diagrama de qué es lo que quiero hacer (es la primera imágen y está hecha en SolidWorks) y algunas fotos de lo que se vende comercialmente (los archivos que le siguen). Más adelante les voy a dejar un diagrama más exacto y las primeras fotos de las partes que voy consiguiendo .


----------



## Fogonazo

Miraste por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## gajobar

Buenas

Sisi, ya lo he visto. Pero mi Post lo quiero enfocar a la fabricación de una lámpara similar, paso a paso, para todos aquellos que quieran seguirlo o simplemente ver un poquito. 

Algo más definido, ya que lo estoy comenzando y lo pienso terminar en pocos días. Ya tengo todo bastante estudiado y visto, con las ideas claras para encarar el proyecto de una. Y bue, si le sirve a alguien, mejor.

Saludos y muchas gracias por el link!!! 

P.D.: Ya tengo algunos elementos seleccionados y comprados. Son simples de conseguir y esa es una de las ideas principales . Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y por que no vas publicando las ideas que tienes ?


----------



## gajobar

Lo que sucede es que he comenzado en el día de hoy con este Post y no me organicé completamente.... jej Bueno, ya que me has dado el pie, te comento un poco más.

Lo primero en lo que me encontré trabado fue en la definición del tipo de lámpara que iva a utilizar (ya desde el principio pensaba en los LEDs, pero no tenía confianza). Hasta que empecé a encontrar fabricantes de este tipo de equipos, que comenzaron con el diseño mediante LEDs. Es ahi donde comencé mi investigación hacia la viabilidad en la construcción de un equipo de estas características pero casero, ya que son bastantes caros.

Bueno, volviendo al tema de los LEDs, lo más complicado fue conseguir verasidad en los datos de los LEDs que se vendían acá o que se podían conseguir más fácilemnte. Luego, obviamente, estaba lo económico. Entonces entre tanto y tanto buscar, me quedé con los LEDs piranha de 80mA que poseen una muy buena luminosidad y una flexibilidad eléctrica mayor.

Al principio relicé pruebas con LEDs RGB, del tipo de 4 patas, pero no me satisfacía ni la luminosidad ni la mezcla de los colores ya que, como los colores estaban en línea, mediante el lente del LED tipo lupa se desviaba mucho la luz. Es ahi donde me plantié la idea de hacer conjunto de tres LEDs para cada conjunto RGB, donde yo pudiece más o menos orientar en la soldadura. Además, es lo que más se estaba haciendo en las luces comerciales (por algo ha de ser).

Otra razón que veía de esta configuración es que, idividualemnte los colores de los LEDs, vienen en mejores características que los RGB. Y por supuesto, a menor costo en relación luminosidad-corriente-orientación.

Bueno, en la imágen les dejo una imágen hecha nuevamente en Solid, del diagramado de los LEDs piranha que pienso hacer.


----------



## alexus

buenas noches, soy el creador del tema de equipos de iluminacion.

he leido lo que va del tema, y me gustaria darte algun dato, pese a que ya lo habras terminado.

1- los servos de modelismo no son muy adecuados para esta tarea, ya que meten mucho "ruido" en el circuito de control, con las consecuencias que esto ocasiona.

2- con la parte estetica, (carcazas), si tenes acceso a mecanizado bien, sino no te compliques mucho, cualquier gabienete de lata (comercial) que consigas te va bien.

3- por la experiencia que tengo, los arreglos de led que he visto, siempre tienen los led verdes en el centro, y hacia afuera, en forma de circunferencias, los rojos intercalados con los azules.

se ve que te das bastante mañana, para diseñar la "mecanica".

segui adelante, que yo sigo tu post.

un abrazo desde uruguay.


----------



## gajobar

Hola alexus, muchas gracias por tu aporte.

La verdad que no he terminado aún el proyecto. Es más, recién lo estoy comenzando y todavía me encuentro con posibilidades de mejoras y modificaciones.

Estuve leyendo detenidamente tus consejos y sugerencias, y respecto a los servos, yo he trabajado bastante con ellos y se lo que me decís sobre el ruido. En principio, no me serían muy difíciles de evitar, pero voy a simular varias veces antes de finalizar la decisión. Pretendo procesar todo prácticamente por soft, ya sea filtros, análisis expectrales, etc.

Respecto a lo que me decís de la mecánica, eso que estoy planteando es el diseño externo a base de unos tachos (más bien, frascos plásticos muy grandes) que pretendo utilizar como "carenado" del cuerpo principal. Todo lo demás, soporte y base, lo pensaba realizar en aluminio, que es un material que ya he trabajado bastante a mano.

Por último, respecto a los LEDs, he aquí en donde me encuentro más perdido , ya que todo lo que tengo es una prueba con RGB y mucha investigación sobre los fabricantes de este tipo de luces. Por lo que he visto, no logro encontrar un patrón en el ordenamiento de los LEDs, todos o la gran mayoría, poseen una forma distinta sin nombrar que son LEDs de 1W en adelante :enfadado: (yo pretendo utilizar más cantidad de LEDs pero en 1/4W, ya que por el precio es lo que puedo optar).

Acá dejo adjunto un imágen de la prueba de los LEDs RGB y la que le sigue es el mecanismo que voy a usar para el sistema optico (son sacados de lectoras de CD y los pienso controlar con el potenciométro slide que se ve y una pequeña lógica). Epero que me pueda dar una mano con este último tema. Muchas Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## capitanp

y no vas a utilizar protocolo dmx?

ya que te podes construir la interface dmx-usb y tenes un monton de programas para la compu de donde podes manejar el cabezal movil


----------



## gajobar

Buenas capitanp.

Si, si pienso utilizar protocolo DMX. Es más, la idea es que sea una de las posibles funciones. Es decir, que la lampara pueda duncionar por si sola, en "espejo con otra lámpara" mediante DMX (haría un sistema master-slave conectado con el mismo cable para DMX y simplemente le asignaría los rangos) y por último el clásico DMX por medio de una PC (por supuesto que con USB-DMX, ya que al ser un sistema serial simple en 485, utilizaría el FT232 que me genera un puerto COM virtual).

Todo esto lo voy a desarrollar más adelante cuando más o menos tenga la mecánica diagramada y comience con la electrónica a full. En realidad voy a ir trabajando paralelalmente y voy a dejar todo el circuito listo para ir avanzando el programa. Al final del proyecto, básicamente será todo firmware.

Saludos y Gracias por tu consulta!!


----------



## capitanp

Ok pero yo creo que tendrias que empezar primero por la parte electronica, que micro usar, funciones de la cabeza,  efectos rgb y luego con lo que obtienes hacer la parte mecanica


----------



## alexus

coincido con capitan.


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos.

Continuando con el diseño y dejando un poco de lado el arreglo de LEDs piranha, les paso a mostrar la idea del sistema optico para el enfoque y desenfoque de la proyección de la luz.

En primer lugar, me puse en la búsqueda de correderas o guías para sostener correctamente la lente que se deberá mover. Entonces decidí desarmar lectoras de CD sin funcionar, para sacar las guías del lector o láser.

Mientras avanzaba en el desarme de las lectoras, me encontré con la posibilidad de utilizar los mecanismos que expuse en el post anterior con la segunda foto, correspondientes a las bandejas de los CDs. Lo bueno de esto es que fue sencillo separar el mecanismo, la cremallera y la guía, para poder utilizarlo de actuador del lente móvil. Ya con esto hago uno de los soportes del lente.

Un detalle que le falta a este mecanismo para funcionar correctamente o por lo menos como un servo, es la realimentación de la posición que va tomando. Es por ello que voy a utilizar un potenciómetro "Slide", para poder conocer contínuamente la posición del lente y saber si está enfocado, desenfocado o en trayectoria.

Lo que quedaba es hacer la guía de otros dos puntos para asi poder tener un buen desplazamiento del lente. Para esto, estoy diseñando bajo la idea de utilizar la guía completa del lector o láser del CD.

Bueno, para sostener todo esto, se me ocurrió la posibilidad de utilizar el caño plástico de 110mm y así poder usar lentes o lupas de 100mm. Esto ya me limita para el momento de hacer la placa y el arreglo de LEDs, es decir, tengo hasta lo que me queda en el interior del caño (como la pared del caño es de 2mm, me queda un espacio de 106mm).

La primera imágen corresponde a los elementos que tengo para hacer todo lo que les estaba comentando. La segunda foto, es el diseño en SolidWorks de la disposición de todas las partes.

En la última imágen se puede observar tres lentes. Esto es porque por los tipos de lupas que conseguí, al no tener una distancia focal pequeña, no podía ubicarlos de tal manera que no tuviese que hacer el caño muy largo. Entonces con los tres lentes, dos en el extremo fontral y el tercero movil, logro el efecto que deseo y con una distancia de 19cm.

Bueno, esta semana voy a tener poco tiempo de trabajo, asi que voy a ver si puedo ponerles pronto la foto de todo esto armado, asi luego continúo con el diseño del arreglo de LEDs y el carenado del proyector. Junto a todo esto, los soportes y mecanismos necesarios para el primer eje de movimiento angular.

Saludos a todos y hasta el próximo post.

Les comento, tal vez me olvidé un poco.... jej

AL principio de todo, antes de armar nada, lo primero que hice fue investigar las luces comerciales que vienen y, la posibilidad y viabilidad del proyecto. Asi como también, los reuqerimientos que pretendía del mismo (funciones, efectos, capacidades, etc) y con esto pude predefinir cuadros o áreas funcionales, que más adelante serán transformados en circuitos.

Con respecto a lo que me decís de empezar la electrónica primero, bueno, es un error que todos cometen por ser solo electrónicos. Tal vez me equivoque un poco, pero la realizad es que se debe hacer ambas partes al mismo tiempo y mantener siempre la concordancia. De lo contrario, la parte mecánica queda como "adosada" a la electrónica y no queda un conjunto coherente.

Continuando, al tener planteado los parámetros y requisitos, es necesario hacer gran parte de la mecánica, ya que en Argentina, no todo lo que se sueña en usar se consigue, es por ello que mecánicamente hablando y con presupuestos bajos, debo hacer un cierto avance.

Con respecto a la eletrónica, pasa algo muy similar. En mis útlimos años, he comenzado con trabajos y diseños en montaje superficial y me ha impulsado en la búsqueda de gran variedad de componentes y actuales. Es por ello que me manejo con los importadores Farnell y Digikey, que me solucionan en gran medida mis necesidades y asi puedo dejar la electrónica a un paso siguiente, con toda la profundidad profesional que quisier.

Otro detalle, desde el secundario vengo haciendo robótica, algo que implica mucha mecánica y electrónica, y algo que he aprendido con mucho esfuerzo y dificultades (me ha cosatdo demoras en algunas materias), no se puede empezar con la electrónica y dejar como un anexo la mecánica.

Espero que me hayan entendido y me gustaría saber, ahora, la opinión de ustedes. Saludos y gracias por participar en el post.


----------



## fernandoae

Sinceramente no me gusta la idea que tenés para mover el lente, porque en realidad estás complicando de gusto la parte mecánica con la adición del potenciómetro, pensá que después vas a necesitar una entrada analógica 
Lo que yo veo más adecuado es usar un motor paso a paso y un pequeño contacto para detectar la posición más cercana al motor. Para mover el lente se me viene a la cabeza usar una varilla roscada unida el eje del motor y montar el lente en dos guias (pueden ser las de impresoras por ej).
No se si se entiende...

Pd:Mis comentarios pueden sonar mala onda a veces, pero no es así, van con la mejor onda... los que me conocen lo saben


----------



## gajobar

Buenas fernandoae

Gracias por tu aporte. Algo parecido se me había ocurrido, pero pensaba usar la electrónica de un servo roto.

La verdad que tenés razón en cierto modo, ya que a mi tampoco me termina de convencer del todo el mecanismo. 

Al principio pensaba poner un servo de aeromodelismo al igual que en los ejes angulares, pero encontré esto otro y empecé a diseñar en base de esto (para ahorrarme unos pesos). Luego pensaba conectar la electrónica de un servo roto, que tengo un par, y asi tener un driver sencillo y de control mediante un PWM.

Hasta ese momento veía que me quedaba bien, y hasta le ponía las guías del lector o láser de la lectora de CD  y me quedaba bien. Pero ahora me encuentro un poco complicado con los espacios en donde lo pensaba montar :enfadadoun frasco plástico grande que sería el carenado externo) y no me defino en cómo montarlo.

Lo que vos me decís se me ocurrió, pero como el recorrido no es muy grande, me pareció un poco más complejo para lo que era y ante la posibilidad de que se trabara o frenara con el movimiento del cuerpo (lo que me producirìa perdida de los pasos de PAP y un incertidumbre de la pocisión real), decidí continuar del modo en que venía haciendo.

Sigo analisando los pros y las contras, a medida que avanso. Es más, ahora se me está ocurriendo poner dos guía enfrentadas en un eje del lente, y en el otro, dos brazos en alambre conectados al mecanismo del CD y asi se movería sin generar torque que lo intente rotar.

Bueno, ahora comienza la semana y a lo mejor no logro avansar mucho con la mecánica. Pero para los que me criticaban un poquito mi método, me pondría con la electrónica a fijar diseños y componentes.

Muchas gracias por los aportes y hasta el próximo post!!!


----------



## sak599

hola amigos creo que me unire a este post para seguirlo de cerca ya que a mi me interesa muchisimo este tema  de las cabezas moviles y aun mas si son controladas por dmx  y si en algo pudo ayudar pues lo hare.

yo ya hace un tiempo que he tratado de terminar algo como esto pero no he podido por lo de la interface del dmx ahi estoy muerto. jajaja

en realidad en lo de la electronica no se mucho pero aprendo rapido ademas amigo gajobar te cuento que a veces conviene invertir un poquito en la compra de los led de alta potencia, como ya les habia contado yo ya lo habia intentado y para eso compre los de tipo star rgb de 3w y digo a mi me costaron algo caros  pero vale la pena ha y si los compras y los pruebas en la noche te cuidado con la vista por ke si esta algo potentes te lo digo por experiencia.

bueno sale estare al pendiente  para seguir el tema de cerca y ayudar en lo que pueda.


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos y bienvenido sak599

Bueno, acá estoy nuevamente y les comento que no he tenido tiempo para seguir la mecánica, pero sí en pensar un poco en el diseño y en la búsqueda de componentes.

Respecto a la mecánica, estoy analizando la propuesta de fernandoae, ya que veo esta opción como a la mía de igual dificultad o de poseer similares problemáticas. Es por ello que voy hacer un intento con el diseño que ya venía pensando (ya que ya me he hecho de todos los materiales), pero modificaré levemente el sistema de soporte del lente. Es decir, utilizaré tres guías simples de las lectoras de CD para montar en tres puntos el lente y, sobre éstos, el mecanismo y el potenciómetro "slide". Luego a esto lo controlaré con la electrónica de un servo roto, o por medio de un PIC de 8 ó 6 pines con ADC (podrían ser el PIC12F675 ó PIC12F683, ó cualquier otro similar).

En relación a la electrónica, más puntualmente a los LEDs, ya he comenzado la compra de los denominados "Piranha" en 80mA en los tres colores RGB y unos cuantos en blanco pero en 5mm de 17000mcd, para intensificar los efectos de "strobe".

Como les mostré en un post anterior y siguiendo los consejos de alexus, dispondré del mismo modo que la imágen (la ubicación física de los LEDs), pero reordenaré los LEDs verdes intercambiándolos por los azules. Entonces asi voy a obtener los verden "adentro" del arreglo de a tres y, los rojos y azules, por fuera. Ahora, los LEDs blancos, entre los espacios que me quedan entre arreglo y arreglo tomados de a tres, lo que me da un total de 24 unidades.

En total el arreglo completo de la luminaria que pienso utilizar en principio, consta de 28 LEDs rojos, 28 LEDs azules y 28 LEDs verdes (todos estos en formato Piranha de alta luminosidad y de 80mA -pico casi el doble-), y los 24 LEDs blancos (en formato de 5mm an alta luminosidad de 17000mcd, 15º de dispersión y en 20mA).

Respecto al microcontrolador a utilizar (hasta ahora es el que más me copó por la cantidad de memoria y los recursos, además de la velocidad del oscilador) PIC16F1936-1938, que por otro lado continúa con la arqietectura de 14 bits y con la misma dificultad que veníamos, sin migran a los  PIC18 (solamente es necesario compilar con el CCS v4.104 que acá adelante les dejo el link). Si puedo les adjunto el datasheet.

Otros detalles importantes de este micro, que permiten mucha flexibilidad a futuro si se quisiera extender aún más el diseño o simplemente aprender un micro nuevo, es la posibilidad de tener un conversor DAC de 5bits rail-to-rail.

Bueno, los dejo hasta el próximo post. Saludos a todos

P.D.: Me olvidaba de dejarles el link para que se bajen el CCS v4.104

http://new.taringa.net/posts/downloads/4305146/PCWHD-PICC-compiler-4_104-full.html


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos

Aquí me encuentro nuevamente para contarles el avance del proyecto. Como les había dicho, esta semana no pude avanzar mucho, pero más o menos he podido continuar con el sistema optico y el control del foco (es decir, el armado del mecanismo).

Como podrán ver en la primera imágen, terminé las partes por separado y ya estaba para ensamblar. Preparé las lupas (les corté el mango y les pegué una vuelta de goma para quede sostenido en el caño) y calé las canaletas de las guías del lente móvil.

En la foto que sigue, se puede ver los lentes fijos puesttos en el caño y levemente se puede observar la lente que será la móvil para el enfoque. Lo que queda a continuación, es preparar las guías de las lectoras de CD para sostener el lente movil y luego pasar al ensamble con el carenado que le dará la terminación.

Ahora, volviendo al diseño electrónico, luego de haber definido la cantidad y disposición de los LEDs, estoy por comenzar el diseño en Altium de la placa de la lámpara de LEDs. En este parte, me he encontrado con tres posibles opciones de circuito, pero antes les voy a comentar lo que prentendo de esta luminaria.

He estado analizando la distribución de LEDs que les mostré en unos post anteriores y está la posibilidad de realizar, al modo de un teclado matricial, aros y radiales de control, lo que permitiría el encendido de los LEDs de un modo controlado. Entonces, asi podría realizar anillos, radiales y puntos luminosos, haciendo las veces de "Gobos", además del control RGB y Brillo (esto último con los LEDs blancos).

Asi, en la primera opción de diseño, la idea es dejar toda la electrónica en la base de la Moving Head y llevar los cables de potencia hacia la lámpara. Esto no me convence por la cantidad de cables  de potencia (hay que tener en cuenta que sumando todos los LEDs, se tienen entre 25W y 30W).

La otra opción es colocar los transistores de potencia, que controladrán los arreglos de LEDs (estoy pensando en usar MOSFET ya que los he probado con muy bueno resultados y la resistencia del canal hace la necesaria para limitar la correiente de los LEDs), en la misma placa en donde se encontrarán los LEDs. Quedando así por llevar la alimentación y los controles. Esta opción tampoco me gusta del todo.

La última y tercer opción, que es la que más me agrada y pienso utilizar, es la usar un PIC de pequeñas características que solo posee un medio de comunicación serial, y controlar los transistores todo en la placa de los LEDs. Esto me trae como veneficio que solo utilizaría los cables de alimentación y de comunicación, reduciéndoce solo a unos 4 o 5 cables. La complicación estaría en crear un protocolo de comunicación, pero al no ser crítico, no precisaría demaciada complejidad ni desarrollo. Por último, utilizaría comandos para cada función de luz deseada (los diferentes Gobos y colores) y liberaría trabjo del micro principal.

Bueno, eso es todo lo que tengo hasta el momento. Esta tarde veo si puedo terminar el sistema optico con las guías y todo, para así poder comenzar con el diseño de la Lámpara de LEDs. Les dejo adjunto, también, el diseño de Gobos y colores que pretendo lograr. Saludos y hasta el próximo post.


----------



## gajobar

Buenas a todos y bienvenido totito,

No se qué pasó pero se me fue del tema este post... Era totito que puso esto

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"buenas yo tengo un simple pero no tan simple problema, nesesitaria realiza de forma casera una interfaz usb-dmx para manejar unos cabezales. 
alguien me podria pasar si tiene un esquema de dicho circuito.
desde ya muchas gracias" 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



En esta oportunidad, no solo voy a responderle a nuestro nuevo compañero en el tema, sino que también voy a comentarles sobre los adelantos del proyecto .

Respondiéndole a totito, lo que he encontrado para hacer el enlace o interfaz USB-DMX es lo que se encuentra en el link que les dejo a continuación. Este es un dispositivo realizado mediante el FT232 y algunos componentes más, todos fácil de conseguir con farnell.com o digikey.com.

http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main...ame=opendmxusb

Tiene como ventaja que cualquier soft para DMX lo reconoce fácilmente . Si tienen alguna dificultad con este modelo, he conseguido este otro:

http://usbdmx.com/ordering.html

Bueno, con respecto a los avances, en la mecánica he tenido que realizar alrededor de la lente movil, como un caño pero de una lámina plástica que hace las veces de guía que evita que se tuersa al hacer fuerza desde un solo punto. Con la foto que adjunté se van a dar más cuenta. Esto me ha traído un poco de reniegue, pero creo que ya con esto va andar :enfadado:.

Respecto al diseño electrónico, les dejo adjunto el esquemático que he realizado con Altium, siguiendo la idea que les comentaba a cerca del sistema de comunicación entre PICs. Este medio de comunicación que usaría es el I2C, ya que la UART la pienso usar para el protocolo DMX. Entonces así solo envío datos de un modo serial master-slave y alimentación, reduciendo la cantidad de cables que pasarían por las articulaciones  .

Respecto al sistema de encendido y apagado de los LEDs, tuve que utilizar el PIC16F873 porque con el otro PIC (PIC16F690) me quedaba sin pines. Entonces asi puedo lograr el sistema matricial para el encendido de los LEDs en conjuntos que me permitirían hacer los Gobos y además dejarle un jumper para habilitar los LEDs de potencia o solo dejar los LEDs de test (esto es para poder ir haciendo pruebas básicas sin tener que encender todo el sistema y correr el peligro de error por cortocircuito o lo que sea).

Bueno, ahora les adjunto los archivos y los voy dejando. Espero que ahora ya vaya teniendo un poco más de interés el post, asi me pueden ir aconsejando o cuestionando para lograr una buena Moving Head . Saludos a todos.


----------



## covi

Hola, y me sumo a su proyecto, cual me tiene espectante. Yo tambien quisiera realizar esta luz robotica, (estoy en eso). Gracias


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos nuevamente. Después de mucho... jeje

Vuelvo a escribir porque surgió otro interesado y no lo hacía hasta el momento porque no sabía si continuaba el interés en el proyecto. Y antes que me olvide, bienvenido covi.

Bueno, ultimamente he estado con poco tiempo para poder continuar en gran medida con la mecánica, asi que mis avances han sido más que todo en la electrónica.

En primer lugar, respecto al protocoo DMX512, todavía no lo había cerrado del todo en mi cabeza, es decir, todavía me quedaban algunas cosas sueltas. Entonces comencé con investigar un poco más respecto a esto y decidí realizar un paso intemedio (pareciera que me salgo del tema un poco, pero es más que todo para probar el protocolo y entenderlo un poco más, para así poder asignar bien las funciones a la Moving Head). Es por esto que estoy realizando un Flash LED DMX.

Ya lo tengo casi todo diseñado y estoy en el armado del mismo. Básicamente lo que he realizado es un circuito que posee tres modos de funcionamiento (más o menos lo que quiero para la Moving Head). El primer modo es el de Flash Strobe libre. El segundo es Flash Strobe dependiente de la música y el útimo es el DMX.

Para poder levar a cabo todo esto, plantié el diseño en base del microcontrolador PIC16F648, que es el mismo del 628 o 627, pero con 4K de memoria. Con la UART implemento el DMX y cooco unos pulsadores y con un LCD de 2x8 para setear las funciones y demás cosas. Además e he agregado un circuito que colecta los pcos en el audio y así puedo hacer un seguimiento del Flash con la música (les dejo el esquemático adjunto).

Luego para la lámpara, he utilizado os mismos LEDs blancos que pensaba utilizar para la Moving Head, en el refuerzo de brillo. Compré 104 unidades más, para hacer dos Flashes con un arreglo de 4x13 (52 LEDs) en cada uno. En total tengo 1A de cosumo en 3,3V (son LEDs de 20mA de 2,8 a 3,6V, con una luminosidad típica de 17000 mcd).

Con esto pretendo probar a full el protocoo DMX, ya que, con lo que he estado leyendo, no parece muy complicado, es más, hasta se podría hacer una consola muy fácilemente en vez de usar el soft.

Bueno, los dejo porque me tengo que ir yendo (tengo un partido de futboll ... jeje) y en cuento en el próximo post, veo si les puedo postear fotos y comenzamos con el protocolo DMX512. Saludos!!


----------



## sak599

hola gajobar que bueno que aun sigas adelante con tu proyectoy quisiera deceirte ke me gustaria seguirte con tu proyecto  me refiero ha armar mi propia moving headya que por lo que veo eres bastante bueno:aplauso : , y la verdad yo apenas soy un aficionado en comparacion tuya y no entiendo el protocolo de comunicacion :enfadado: estoy ahi muy atorado de como programar mi pic y convertirlo en pwm para controlar los motores y leds asi ke seguire mirando y esperando compartas tambien los progamas de los pic      sigue adelante


----------



## gervit

Hola gajobar, tambien apoyo tu proyecto, me parece muy interesante y tambien estoy necesitando ese tipo de luces para trabajar, ademas que me gustan mucho.
Con respecto a la interface, dmx-usb se me complica porque no consigo esos componentes, aunque me gustaria conseguirlos.
La que si pude armar fue la interface "manolator" y funciona bien. Lo interesante de esta interface es que los componentes son faciles de conseguir y funciona con pc viejitas.
La desventaja es que no llega a los 512 canales pero a mi igual me sirve.
Bueno, sigo espectante tu proyecto.
Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos y bienvenidos sak599 y gervit

Debido a que el mayor enfoque de este proyecto y de la curiosidad de muchos de ustedes, además como les había comentado en el post anterior, voy a encarar el protocolo DMX512 para poder aprenderlo en profundidad y poder utilizarlo.

El proyecto de Flash LED es básicamente para aplicar de una forma directa el protocolo, mediante una función simple que es controlar el destello y la duración de los mismos, generados sobre un arreglo de LEDs de alta luminosidad. Aprovecho también a agregarles algunas funciones más, para que quede de lo más completo y flexible para poder utilizarlo y que no quede en vano el tiempo utilizado.

Bueno, ahora me encuentro en la facu y mas tarde llego a casa. Entonces voy a tratar de avanzar o más posible en el armado del Flash, para poner a pruba códigos de programa que ya me están dando vueltas a full por la cabeza.

Para no dejar el post sin inforación útil, voy a comenzar a describirles el protocolo DMX512 y cualquiera que crea conveniente me puede corregir cuando sea necesario. Todo lo que a continuación les voy a dejar, es lo que he podido comprender de varios lugares en internet en los cuales he investigado y leío. Asi que puede que se encuentren con copy-paste familiares, pero que no tenían sentido que lo volviese a escribir, ya que estaba claro.


*PROTOCOLO DMX512*

Un poco de historia

A menudo abreviado como DMX (Digital MultipleX), es un protocolo de comunicaciones usado para controlar la iluminación de escenarios.

Desarrollado por la Comisión de Ingeniería de USITT, el estándar comenzó en 1986, con posteriores revisiones en 1990 que dieron paso al USITT DMX512/1990. ESTA tomo el control del estándar en 1998 y empezó el proceso de revisión. El nuevo estándar, conocido oficialmente como "Entertainment Technology — USITT DMX512–A — Asynchronous Serial Digital Data Transmission Standard for Controlling Lighting Equipment and Accessories", fue aprobado por ANSI en noviembre del 2004. El actual estándar es también conocido como "E1.11, USITT DMX512–A", o solo "DMX512-A", y es mantenido por la ESTA.

DMX fue originalmente pensado para usarlo en controladores de enlace y dimmers de diferentes fabricantes, un protocolo que sería usado como último recurso después de probar otros métodos más en propiedad, no GNU. Sin embargo, pronto se convirtió en el protocolo preferido no sólo para controladores de enlace y dimmers, sino también para controlar aparatos de iluminación como scanners y cabezas móviles, y dispositivos de efectos especiales como máquinas de humo. Como DMX512 es un sistema de transmisión de datos poco fiable, no debe ser usado para controlar Pirotecnia, para esta tarea se usan a veces controladores MIDI. 

Más Técnicamente
 Valores DMX (DMX Values) y Canales DMX (DMX Channels)[/SIZE] 
El protocolo DMX512 se basa en la utilización de "canales" ("channels" en inglés) para transmitir órdenes de control a los aparatos que lo soporten. DMX512 tiene un límite de 512 canales por universo (DMX universe), y cada canal se puede regular desde el valor 0 hasta el valor 255, son los "valores" DMX (DMX values). Las mesas profesionales que usan DMX pueden soportar hasta 8 universos DMX y con la tecnología EtherDMX estos pueden ser ampliados aún más. POR EJEMPLO: Un foco de luz convencional ( Parcan, recortes, o una simple lampara de filamento) controlado a través de un dimmer o regulador con soporte para DMX utiliza generalmente un canal DMX ya que sobre lo único que tendríamos control es la intensidad luminosa. Así pues, el valor DMX 0 generalmente significará que la intensidad del Parcan estará en su más bajo nivel: apagado o al 0%, y el valor DMX 255 que el mismo esté en su máximo nivel: encendido o al 100%. Dispositivos más complejos, tales como las luces móviles, servidores de video (media server), o máquinas de humo requieren de mayor cantidad de canales DMX al tener más funciones las cuales pueden ser controladas independientemente. Generalmente cada canal DMX controla un parámetro (también llamado "efecto" ) específico del aparato (primera imágen cargada). De esta manera, por ejemplo, el canal DMX 1 servirá para controlar el nivel de intensidad luminosa (si es que el aparato lo trae) , y el canal DMX 2 para controlar el efecto estrobo de la misma, el canal DMX 3 para la rueda de dichos colores, el canal DMX 4 para la rueda de gobos y así sucesivamente. Conexion Aunque antiguamente la utilización de cables DMX de 3 pines del tipo XLR era común, hoy en día el cable de 5 pines del tipo XLR es el estándar dentro de la industria de efectos especiales. La configuración de los pines 1 al 3 en un cable de 3 pines es la misma a la de los pines 1 al 3 en un cable de 5 pines. El que un aparato use conectores de 3 o de 5 pines sólo depende de si el fabricante pagó el canon o usan DMX bajo icencia GNU. Un cable de 5 pines está configurado de la siguiente forma: 

- Pin 1 = señal de referencia = revestimiento del cable ( malla o pantalla ); 
- Pin 2 = señal invertida = "-" polo negativo; 
- Pin 3 = señal = "+" polo positivo; 
- Pin 4 = (opcional) (la utilización de este pin varía de acuerdo con el aparato en operación y los fabricantes nunca llegaron a un acuerdo sobre cómo utilizarlo. En origen era para tener feedback de los aparatos y que fuera bidireccional); 
- Pin 5 = (opcional) (la utilización de este pin varía de acuerdo con el aparato en operación y los fabricantes nunca llegaron a un acuerdo sobre cómo utilizarlo. En origen era para tener feedback de los aparatos y que fuera bidireccional). 

El cable DMX con la señal original sale de un controlador DMX 
y es enviada al primer aparato del enlace DMX. Todos los aparatos con soporte para DMX tienen conectores DMX de entrada y de salida. 
Dirección DMX (Adress)

Luego de todo lo arriba expuesto, podrán ya deducir que la señal DMX enviada desde un controlador contiene comandos DMX para todos los aparatos en el enlace y que la señal DMX no tiene forma de saber a dónde están siendo enviados estos comandos. Es por ello que es necesaria la configuración de la dirección DMX (DMX Address o Start Address) en cada aparato. 

Nos podemos encontrar con 2 formas de darle las Adress(Direcciones) DMX a nuestros aparatos depende que aparato sea:

- Por lo general los aparatos traian los DIP-Switch, donde se configuraba la dirección con un valor de 0 y 1 binario correspondiente al hex deseado.
- O los mas modernos, Digitales, mediante soft e interacción por pantalla o display, y pulsadores.

 Si tenemos 3 aparatos en nuestro enlace que utilizan cada uno 5 canales DMX, entonces la dirección DMX del primer aparato puede ser configurada en 1 (1 al 5), la del segundo en 6 (6 al 10) y la del tercero en 11 (11 al 15).Obviamente que ésta no es la única forma de configurar las direcciones DMX, ya que bien puede el segundo aparato configurarse en 21 (21 al 25) y el tercero en 31 (31 al 35). Lo único que hay que tener en cuenta es que las direcciones DMX de los aparatos nunca deben estar entrepuestas ya que esto originaría una respuesta inesperada de los mismos.

Es decir, la dirección del DMX es la dirección tal en la que se le dice al dispositivo, desde qué valor de la trama que va a recibir es la que información que debe utilizar para sus registros, o chanels, para utilizar sus values.

Trama de DMX

Bueno, anteriormente les nombré "trama" recibida y con eso me refiero a todo el protocolo DMX, ya véndolo a más bajo nivel, lo que se vería con el oscioscopio.

En la segunda imágen, les he adjuntado la gráfica del tramado del DMX. En ella se puede observar que básicamente es un protocolo serial común, que a su vez, se a realizado una segunda capa que el propiamente dicho el DMX. Posee una secuencia de inicio y una secuencia de envío de los 512 chanels.

En la tercera imágen, les muestro la trama más detalladamente  y es con las que les voy a pasar a explicar un poco mejor.

Como se observa, la trama completa tiene varias partes:
- *señal BREAK*: es un nivel bajo con un mínimo de 88us
- *marca tras BREAK*: nivel alto con un mínimo de 8us
- *byte Start*: el byte Start siempre vale 0
- *tiempo entre bytes*: es un nivel alto que puede llegar hasta 1 s
- *trama de 512 bytes*: aquí aparecen los datos de los 512 canales

Cada byte se transmite con:
- un *bit de start *a nivel bajo
- los *8 bits de datos*
- *dos bits de stop *a nivel alto

De esta manera, algunas consideraciones de tiempo respecto al protocolo son las siguientes:
- duración mínima para una trama completa:* 22,7ms*
- máxima velocidad de refresco de la información: *44 veces por segundo*

Hay otras consideraciones que pudieran surgir para el protolo y estoy todavía investigándolo, que es lo he encontrado en una nota de aplicación de Microchip (AN1076), en dende se implementó un transmisor y receptor. Lo que me está poniendo a renegar, es el diagrama de la máquina de estados del trasmisor. Hay algunos parámetros que no se si son comunicados a los receptores. Al parecer no.

Circuitos

Respecto a este punto, básicamente es implemenar un RS485 a la salida o entrada de la PC o PIC, dependiendo de qué sea que estemos hablando (si transmisor o receptor).

Usualmente, el transmisor es la PC o un controlador DMX. Si es la PC, de la salida del puerto serie o del coversor USB-Serie, se coloca el conversor RS485 y ya se tiene, a grandes razgos, el DMX Transmiter. En los receptores, se toma la señal, pasa nuevamente por un conversor RS485 y entra al serial o UART del PIC, y allí se tiene el DMX Receiver.


Bueno, más o menos esto es todo lo que tengo y no hay mucho más, sobre el protocolo DMX512. Con esto debemos ser capaces de poder lograrlo.

En cuanto yenga el Flash más o menos listo, comienzo con algunas pruebas del DMX512, o la otra implemento de la nota de aplicación de Microchip. De una u otra forma, lo voy a sacar andando, pero me faltaría el adaptador para la PC, que estoy buscando el que más convenga (por sencilés y costos).

Espero que les haya servido. Saludos y hasta el próximo post.


----------



## fernandoae

Una cosa que tengo dando vueltas... como se decodifica el protocolo dmx512? ya que tiene tiempos variables.


----------



## gervit

El protocolo dmx es lo que se llama comunicacion asincronica sino me equivoco y como muestra el oscilograma de la figura tiene una señal start y otra de stop para sincronizar con el receptor.
Creo que la velocidad es fija, lo unico que el receptor se tiene que "acomodar" a esas señales: start y stop.
No se si responde tu pregunta fernandoae o por lo menos aclara un poco.


----------



## gajobar

Ahi leí en varios lados y en la nota de aplicacdición de Microchip, que la velocidad de transferencia está fijada en los 250K baudios y todos saben que es esa, es decir, tanto el transmisor y el receptor.

Calculo que solamente será esa velocidad, ya que en varios lados sale lo mismo y no se dice nada que el receptor se deba sincronizar a lo transmitido.


----------



## edix/09

Les pregunto capas que lo que digo sea inservible, pero no pueden utilasar la parte mecanica de la frezadora cnc para hacer la mecanica? seria con algunas modificaciones...

Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola gajobar estaba mirando tu proyecto del flash y esta fenomenal me gustaria armarlo haci que esperamos con ancia el codigo del pic. Saludos


----------



## mariano22

hola gajobar... la verdad quee siempree pense en esoo... con las mismas ideas que vos y todooo...aunque yo lo valla a hacer en un tamaño extra miniatura...

cuandoo empieze a hacerloo te cuentoo y aportoo ideas...

yo soy seguidor fiel de este post!

Saludos!!!


----------



## covi

Sigo paso a paso el proyecto!


----------



## fernandoae

Si no quieren hacer un comentario pueden suscribirse al tema desde la barra que aparece arriba, donde dice HERRAMIENTAS esta la opcion de suscribirse


----------



## covi

les hago una pregunta, y porai no viene al caso, pero necesito sus ayudas. Es que necesito hacer "un par 64 casero" pero con led rgb. como hago para soldar los leds (ensamble electronico, ), controlar sus colores, demas? nose si me entienden

GRACIAS. 

GAJOBAR SIGO TU PROYECTO!!


----------



## fernandoae

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
Te presento el buscador del foro, ahi podes buscar lo que necesites y si no existe crear un tema nuevo 
Sobre leds hay MUCHO en el foro y en la red, pero te recomiendo el foro porque tiene mas nivel jeje 
Y pasa por aca que subi justo lo que necesitas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/273783/


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos. Cómo andan??

Qué bueno el interés que ha surgido por el proyecto, me insentiva a meterles pilas y continuar con el mismo.

Bueno, en primer lugar, voy a ir respondiéndole a cada uno de los que han hechos propuestas y consultas, y luego continuaré un poco más con el proyecto del Flash y de la Moving Head. 

Con respecto a lo que proponía edix/09, la verdad no me doy cuenta cómo sería la idea para utilizar la mecánica de la CNC en este proyecto, ya que esta herramienta se maneja sobre moviemientos y desplazamientos lineales, contrario a los movimientos angulares que posee la Moving Head. Me gustaría que nos dieras más detalles de tu idea . Otra contra que le veo a eso, es el costo. Una CNC no es econnómica y por más dañada que esté, es mejor repararla .

Respecto al post de mariano22, es muy bueno saber que hay compañeros que piensan similar. Significa que tan mal no voy.... jejej... Y con lo del tamaño, esta vez lo he realizado  con componentes ThoughHold porque este Flash es para comprobar conceptos y programas del Protocolo DMX512. La verdad que a mi me gusto manejarme con SMD, pero los tiempos no eran los deseados por las demoras en pedidos de componentes y placas. Para la Moving Head, si será asi.

Por último, con la consulta de covi, lo que podés hacer con las luces PAR64 es algo similar al arreglo que estoy planenado para la Moving Head, pero solamente controlando los tres canales de cada color (RGB). Entonces tendrías un arreglo de "tripletes" de LEDs o simplemente LEDs RGB de 10mm agrupados e interconectados por un MOSFET para cada color (algo similar al que mostré al principio del post, en donde probaba los RGB de 5mm).

Luego el programa es muy simple, solamente se tiene que generar un PWM para cada color, con un rango de 0-255 y tendrías que calibrar o ajustar el brillo de los LEDs con la corriente que circularía máxima, para mantener una luminosidad acorde. Entonces así podrás tener un código en cada color al igual que el utilizado en Corel o algún otro soft de diseño gráfico. 

Le podés agregar, si te animás y te gusta, el protocolo DMX512 (para poder controlarlo con la PC o un panel de comandos DMX) y como otra opción, un micrófono y por medio de un PIC, con un filtro FIR programado internamente (prodría ser de orden 10, que fácilemnte se puede lograr) hacés una audiorítmica que varía con la música, tanto en prendido y apagado, como en color según la frecuencia (por así decirlo). En fin, hay muchas posibilidades.

Bueno, volviendo al Flash LED, he avanzado poco en el armado, pero ya tengo todas las placas hechas y listas para armar. Calculo que mañana termino con eso asi les paso fotos de las placas y el armado del Flash.

Como ahora me encuentro en el trabajo, voy a ver si puedo ir adelantando el programa asi hago mañana las primeras pruebas de funcionamiento y poder enfocarme en el protocolo DMX512.

Para comentarles un poco sobre la idea del programa, pensaba utilizar las interrupciones generadas por un TIMER y asi utilizarlo para contar en los registros de periódo y ancho del pulso que corresponden a la repetitividad y duración del destello del Flash. Luego pondría en el programa principal un bucle While, que solo correría si se ha presionado algún pulsador o se está trabajando en el menú de configuraciones.

Bueno, los voy dejando asi continúo con el trabajo y comienzo el programa del Flash. Quedamos en contacto y hasta el próximo post.


----------



## edix/09

Bueno aver si me explico adjunto una imagen... en la imagen los puntos rojos son los motores... son 3 lo cual se pueden manejar con las placas de interfase que si hiso en el post de la cnc... 1 de los motores para girar los dos brasos, el otro para mover el cabesal y y el que esta adentro para mover nose como le llaman al disquito que tiene la distintas formas  o colores que va rotando para cambiar la proyeccion... me explico?

Con la electronica que ya esta creada tratar de controlarlos con algun soft...

Saludos


----------



## gajobar

Hola *edix/09*.

Según entiendo de lo que me decís, tu idea es usar a electrónica y no la mecánica. Ya q

Ya que, vos estarías usando los canales de control disponibles del drive.

Hasta ahi está lógico, pero lo que faltaría es que los motores no pueden ir directamente, ya que el torque de los mismos no alcanzan para mover algunas partes.

Por otro lado, el drive de una cnc suele ser generalmente por puerto paralelo. Eso implicaría no utilizar el protocolo DMX que, te permite no solo usar la PC sino que también una consola.

No es mala tu idea, pero para el enfoque que quiero darle sería mas engorroso adapatar el DMX al puerto paralelo, que hacer un drive nuevo.

Saludos!


----------



## edix/09

OK si yo solo comentaba para dar una idea, vamos a armar el cavesal voy a seguir el tema jaja saludos


----------



## gajobar

No hay drama, están buenos los aportes de todo tipo de ideas. Ayuda a analizar otras posibilidades. Espero que no lo hayas tomado mal... No fue la intención.

Bueno, aprovecho a comentarles a todos, que ya tengo gran parte del programa del Flash y estoy por encarar la parte del DMX. Si alguien quiere que suba lo que tengo hasta ahora, avísenme y lo subo. Si no, espero pronto tenerlo terminado asi continúo la Moving Head.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## edix/09

hola... no no lo tome a mal gajobar aver mostra el soft... subilo asi ya me voy imaginando jaja...

Saludos


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos

Hola edix/09... Jeje... Me quedo más tranquilo entonces

Ahi subo el programa. Está hecho el menú del LCD, con todas las opciones y demás. también está programado el sistema de destellos en modo Strobe o libre. Lo que falta es el sistema por medio del audio (tipo audiorítmico) y la recepción del DMX.

Hoy no avancé el programa porque me dediqué a realizar la placa... Va, a aarmarlo. PEro me he encontrado con un problema en la fuente. Al conectarla, el pico de consumo inicial me quema la resistencia de entrada de la Red y no se cómo solucionarlo. Si alguien sabe, le agradezco mucho.

Ahi les subo fotos de la placa y me hubiera gustado subir un videito, pero con este problema con la fuente, todavía no va poder ser.... jej

Bueno, espero que me puedan dar una mano con el problemita de la fuente y espero que les agrade el programa. Saludo a todos

P.D.: también les dejo la simulación para que puedan probar el programa. Un detalle, el pin B3 posee un pulsador, en la relidad no es así, iría en el A5. Saludos


----------



## edix/09

se para el proyecto que paso gajobar?

Saludos


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos. Cómo andan?? Tanto tiempo, verdad??

Estos últimos días, más que todo, la última semana, he estado con parciales en la facu. Los últimos que me van quedando, pero parciales al fin... jeje

Bueno, esta semana tengo un poco más de tiempo y espero poder ensamblar por completo el flash, asi puedo terminar el programa con el protocolo DMX y continuar con la Moving Head.

Saludos a todos y hasta dentro de uno o dos días... jeje


----------



## covi

fernandoae dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
> Te presento el buscador del foro, ahi podes buscar lo que necesites y si no existe crear un tema nuevo
> Sobre leds hay MUCHO en el foro y en la red, pero te recomiendo el foro porque tiene mas nivel jeje
> Y pasa por aca que subi justo lo que necesitas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/273783/



Muchas Gracias... lo tendre en cuenta!


----------



## gajobar

Hola a todos nuevamente y disculpen la demora en postear. Como les comenté anteriormente, he estado con actividades en la facu (parciales, trabajos y presentaciones) además del trabajo.

Bueno, antes de continuar con el armado del Flash y poder hacer pruebas DMX, debía resolver el problema de la fuente switching, más bien la entrada de 220V. La solución fue el circuito del esquema de la primera imágen (el típico circuito de entrada) pero con los valores que me han funcionado corectamente. Luego de este circuito, entro a la placa directo al puente de diodos, quitando los componentes que tenía antes en el diseño.

Un detalle respecto del bobinado de entrada. Les recomiendo toroides de 15mm de diámetro exterior, en donde deben realizarle los bobinados, uno en cada medio circulo, antrando con el alambre por el mismo lado y de la misma forma en ambos. Luego hacer entre 5 y 10 vueltas (yo le puse 7) y me andubo muy bien.

Bueno, tienedo ya andando el circuito, continué con el armado y es aquí donde les adjunto una imágen del tablero de control del Flash. Una cosa, como yo no tengo realizado todavía el adaptador o conector DMX para la PC, voy a necesitar de alguien de ustedes que estén siguiendo y reralizando el proyecto, para que pruebe el programa.

POr el momento eso es todo y espero mañana poder temrinar el armado. Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandoae

Aca encontre un documento sobre el protocolo DMX512. Esta bien explicado.


----------



## gajobar

Buenas!! Disculpen lo colgado que estoy...

Ahi estuve mejorando un poco el programa ya que, si observan el circuito, si se usa el MOSFET o el TRIAC para encender una luz o un LED, la lógica cambia. Bueno, para eso he agregado un include para que lo compilen acorde a la utilidad que le vayan a dar.

También he mejorado el programa del MENU que se muestra en el LCD, como así también de algunas opciones más para el manejo en el modo AUDIO (audiorítmico). Falta unos mínimos detalles.

Respecto al protocolo DMX, todabía tengo una duda sobre el comienzo de la trama. no estoy muy seguro de qué código es el que se envía y asi poder aceptar la recepción. Lo que estoy agregandole ahora, es que el DMX pueda controlar las opciones del MENU y así poder configurar remotamente en su totalidad el flash.

Ah, un detalle, estoy chequeando el circuito porque en la parte del acondicionamiento del audio detectado, en el simulador anda perfecto, pero en la placa no. Asi que estoy también rebisando esa parte. Si algunos puede dar una mano respecto a esto, que me avise.

Mañana voy a estar intentando subirles el programa con las mejoras asi lo van probando y viendo. Saludos a todos


----------



## edix/09

se paro el proycto, hay mucha gente con conocimientos que se puede sumar asi hacemos algo bueno... gajobar que paso amigo que te borraste'

Saludos


----------



## gajobar

Hola edix/09 y hola a todos,

Mil disculpas por no postear, es que me encuentro en la finalización de mi carrera, en realidad del cursado de mis últimas 3 materias  y se me ha complicado:enfadado:, ya que también trabajo.

Si alguno quiere y tiene un poquito de tiempo, necesitaría que me dieran una mano con el circuito del micrófono que está colocado en el circuito del flash, para poder tomar la captura del sonido ambiental. No logro hacerlo andar, creo que puede ser porque está funcionando a 5V y hay que repolarizar el circuito.

Por otro lado, ya les subo el programa, para los que quieran ir revisándolo o simplemente viéndolo, para ponerlo a prueba para quienes hayan podido armar la placa del flash.

Bueno, todo lo que se logre hacer con el flash, prácticamente se usa todo para la Moving Head, además de algunas cositas más (me refiero a la lógica, programas y circuitos, no la misma placa... jeje)

Espero que sepan entender y que me puedan dar una mano con esta dificultad. Saludos a todos y en cuento pueda voy a seguir cavanzando.


----------



## edix/09

ok no hay drama, yo toy re ancioso con esto pero nose casi nada de programacion.... en otras cosas los ayudo je en la parte mecanica si quieren...

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Sabes que acabo de ver... que pusiste los leds en paralelo... mal mal... eso no se hace.


----------



## gajobar

Hola fernandoae,

No entiendo lo que me decís, porque me he fijado y hasta anda perfecto. Cuál sería el problema??

Yo lo he hecho así, ya que a tensión de los LED, no era lo suficientemente baja parapoder ponerlos en ramales de a 2 o 3 LEDs, debido a que estoy trabajando con 5V. 

Con mucho gusto espero tu sugerencia al respecto! Saludos!!


----------



## fernandoae

Si, funciona igual si los pones en paralelo, aunque el problema es que los leds tienen leves diferencias en su voltaje... lo cual hace que la corriente no se distribuya equitativamente, esto puede traer como consecuencia que se te queme alguno.
Y si se quema alguno aumenta la corriente en los demas... lo que puede traer una destruccion en cadena  conozco algunos casos.
Con esto no digo que no funciona, solamente que no es adecuado y puede darte problemas como los que mencione mas arriba.
Como va el asunto del dmx? yo tengo un codigo que rescate de una pagina que ya no existe, recibe 10 canales creo con un 16F84 y los transmite usando un protocolo sencillo por dos lineas... si queres avisa, lo busco y lo subo. Saludos.
Pd: exito en los examenes!


----------



## nemotronick

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, aunque ya lo he cheado anteriormente, voy al grano; lo que yo quiero es hacer scanner robotico, ya tengo toda la estructura optica y estoy en lo del espejo robotico; pero necesito el diagrama de un cicuito para controlar motores paso a paso con pic.
Si alguien me podria ayudar estaria muy agradecido ya que las luces me urgen


----------



## fernandoae

Fijate en los ultimos posts que puse algo de eso
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## elmau

murio el tema? se iba poniendo interesante...


----------



## tarde

Soy nuevo y he leido todos los post aca en el tema. Estoy en ceros de electronica pero me gustaria entrar en este rollo, y hacer algo parecido a esto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuKsni5k_4g


----------



## memorexxx

yo se hacer el efecto estrobo con los leds


----------



## gajobar

Buenas a todos nuevamente!!!

Mil disculpas por la gran colgada mía... Se me re complicaron los tiempos con el fin de mi carrera y el trabajo, lo que me llevó a postergar los proyectos personales. Bueno, pero ahora creo que tengo algo más de tiempo y retomo en donde había dejado.

Viendo un poco el post, los dos tópicos importantes que quedaron colgados del flash, antes de seguir con la Moving Head son, el sistema audiorítmico del flash y el protocolo DMX.

Respecto al sistema audiorítmico del flash, hasta el momento lo que me estaba compicando es el sensor del audio del ambiente. Este circuito lo he utilizado antes para unas luces audioritmicas incandecentes con triacs y me andubo al pelo. Lo que hay de diferencia entre aquel circuito y éste, es la alimentación (el original es con 12V, el de ahora es con 5V). Esto me lleva a deducir un solo error, que no haya escaleado los componentes (resistencias de polarización y demás) a los valores correspondientes.

Simulando un poco en el proteus, entonctré que lo más siginificante de no haber escaleado lso componentes, es la amplitud de la señal de audioq que le llega al comparador. Escalié, pero recién esta semana me voy a comprar algunos valores de componentes y los pruebo. Calculo que con eso andará. De ahi, unas modificaciones al prgogramita y listo.

Ahora, con respecto al protocolo DMX, lo que no consigo es un circuito sencillo y fácil, del módulo que se encontraría en la PC, es decir, el transmisor. Conseguí un programa que está muy bueno, que ya les voy a buscar el nombre, y el transmisor que usa parace muy bueno, pero no consigo una memoria que usa.

Bueno, espero que alguno haya podido avanzar en algo y nos pueda dar una mano a todos. Si no, durante la semana ire teniendo algunas novedades. Saludos a todos!!


----------



## kekin

Muchas gracias por seguir con el hilo, gajobar. Estoy impaciente por que cuentes como continuarás la cabeza móvil yo estoy algo perdido con la parte mecánica.

Un saludo.


----------



## rolylc

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, se ve interesante; les contare algo; hace algo de 2 meses entre a trabajar en una compañia q se dedica al alquiler de equipos de iluminación, me encargo del mantenimiento de estos equipos, puedo ayudarlos con fotos de esto, ya q de programacion estoy en cero,espero serles util.
Gajobar buen aporte el tuyo, voy aponerme a pilas en lo de programación, y con la ayuda e uds. lo voy a lograr.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## fernandoae

Y bueno, subite algunas fotos para sacar ideas 
Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## edix/09

Si suban fotos, en que quedamos aca? como es lo del protocolo DMX 512...


----------



## rolylc

Disculpen la demora, estaba en eventos y casi no hubo tiempo, bueno esta es una cabeza movil COEMAR CF-1200HE tiene 20 canales dmx. si aprecian bien, es la optica del zoom y la parte de gobos y colores, todos trabajan con motores PAP y sistema de fajas, la posicion de los gobos y rueda de colores se hacen a traves de sensores optoacopladores (diodo emisor y fotoreceptor)


----------



## kekin

rolylc dijo:


> Disculpen la demora, estaba en eventos y casi no hubo tiempo, bueno esta es una cabeza movil COEMAR CF-1200HE tiene 20 canales dmx. si aprecian bien, es la optica del zoom y la parte de gobos y colores, todos trabajan con motores PAP y sistema de fajas, la posicion de los gobos y rueda de colores se hacen a traves de sensores optoacopladores (diodo emisor y fotoreceptor)



Te faltó subir las fotos


----------



## rolylc

Lo siento mucho, pero pense que ya se habian adjuntado, bueno ahi van, y mil disculpas


----------



## fernandoae

Que lindo! está bueno para sacar ideas, segui asi!!


----------



## gervit

Solo escribo para alentar al foro para que siga porque esta muy bueno al igual que el otro de iluminacion, de aqui surgen ideas muy buenas y estoy a disposicion para lo que pueda aportar.
Gracias


----------



## kekin

Muchas gracias rolylc!!


----------



## rolylc

Este es un Wash fijo de 575w tiene 3 canales, osea rueda de colores, dimmer, shuter y correctores de color, trabajan con motores PAP, su indexado es por tope, en la tueda de colores hay um desnivel q trabaja como tope. bueno hasta la proxima, y Gajobar que paso, como vas con lo de la cabeza movil?

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## gervit

Dos links interesantes:

http://www.highend.com/support/disco...abeam_ed02.asp http://www.highend.com/pub/


----------



## mariano22

aca les presento el mio... version casera y miniatura... cualquier cosa en el post de equipos de iluminacion.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/389836/ _ 
un saludo


----------



## gajobar

Gente, he demorado en postear, porque no he podido solucionar el problemilla de la captación del sonido ambiental, con el circuito que he mostrado en el pdf anterior. El tema está en el cambio de la tensión de alimentación y eso me ha matado.

Ahi vi las fotos que subió rolylc y la verdad, muy buenas. Da muchas ideas para la parte mecánica de la Moving Head.

Muy bueno gente!!!


----------



## piovi

Hola!! acabo de ver el pryecto, la verdad estoy muy interesado, estaria muy bueno poder construir uno..
mi pregunta es: se va a continuar esto? o va a quedar todo aca sin concluir? :S bueno en lo que pueda ayudar ahi estare! saludoss


----------



## gajobar

Buenas a todos...

Che alguno tiene idea de còmo redimensionar el circuito del sensado del sonido ambiente?? Porque es la única parte que no me anda, para poder pasar a la Moving Head

Saludos


----------



## dt0029

hola gajobar. he estado siguiendo el tema del cabezal movil y me ha ayudado mucho a tomar coraje y realizarlo. se que de esto hace ya un año, y me preguntaba si lo habias terminado. me gustaria continuar el tema y ver fotos de como te quedo. Un abrazo y espero tu respuesta. Daniel, desde san rafael, mendoza.


----------



## gajobar

Hola Daniel, cómo andas??

La verdad que me había olvidado de este post que cree hace ya un tiempo...

No he podido seguir el proyecto, porque hace un mes que recién me he recibido de Ing y me había quitado mucho tiempo para seguir el desarrollo.

Otra razón por lo que la deje de lado, fue la falta de participación constructiva sobre el proyecto, de todos los seguidores que aqui estaban. Ya que he pedido algunas ayudas y no he recibido repuesta, lo que me freno un poco.

Pero de haber un poco de interes y ganas, se puede retomar asi lo terminamos todos.

Un abrazo!


----------



## angel_oriel

Yo la verdad estoy muy interesado y me gustaria seguir con el tema 

Saludos


----------



## mapb

hola disculpen pero ahora recién vi este articulo y estoy interesado en el circuito del esquemático lampara pdf. intente imprimirlo y esta protegido. quisiera saber como puedo hacerlo. gracias.


----------



## gajobar

Hola, cómo andas??

Soy Gabriel, el creador de los circuitos de este post. Lamentablemente no te puedo enviar los documentos para imprimir, por imposiciones que hemos dispuesto con mi compañero, ya que lo tenemos registrado bajo nuestra marca. Es por eso que solo dejamos visualizarlo.

Cualquier cosa, no dudes en consultarnos o de compartirnos. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gajobar dijo:


> Hola, cómo andas??
> 
> Soy Gabriel, el creador de los circuitos de este post. Lamentablemente no te puedo enviar los documentos para imprimir, por imposiciones que hemos dispuesto con mi compañero, ya que lo tenemos registrado bajo nuestra marca. Es por eso que solo dejamos visualizarlo.
> 
> Cualquier cosa, no dudes en consultarnos o de compartirnos. Saludos



basicamente entras aca a ver ideas de otros, que te ayuden en algo si lo necesitas y luego registrar algo con marca y no poder compartirlo. que haces en un foro??


----------



## gajobar

No, solo comparto mis ideas, pero tampoco permito que las divulguen asi como asi. Solo las dejo disponible lo mas que podemos y deseamos. Ademas en ningún momento les he prohibido copiarlo o realizarlo, simplememente he limitado la impresión del mismo y no recuerdo que otra cosa. Vos tranquilamente podes utilizar el circuito y crear tu propio modelo.

Te pido disculpas si te has sentido ofendido de algún modo, no tengo problema que no expresen su ayuda o ideas, ya que están en todo su derecho.

Por otro lado, tengo bastante experiencia en diseño electrónico y estoy trabajando en una empresa de desarrollo e investigación de mucha importancia nacional (en Argentina) asi que no creas que vengo acá a "robarles" ideas a ustedes. Solo vengo a compartir con ustedes porque se lo que es no encontrar ayuda o circuitos disponibles para bajar, justo de lo que uno busca.

Saludos



Para el resto de la gente que esperaba alguna actualización y que lamenteblemente me he demorado en hacer por cuestiones personales y laborales, ahora les hago un aporte nuevo que tal vez les sirva bastante.

Analizando un poco lo que es el protocolo DMX, me pareción una buena opción (y aparenteente la que voy a encarar), es desarrollar un DMX customizado.

En si, e lprotocolo DMX es un modo de comunicación cuya trama contiene toda la información de cómo han de funcionar todos los elementos que se encuentrn conectados al master o, de un modo más claro, a la PC en donde programaremos el show de luces.

Basándome en esto y con los mismo circuitos o hard que se utiliza, pretendo encarar un protocolo similar, en donde el número de byte transmitido corresponde a la dirección o address (manteniendo esto del DMX), pero con una versión reducida y simplificada del master. Es decir, un simple conversor USB serie, mediante un pequeño soft o programita hecho en visual, qu se encargue de transmitir toda la programación realizada sobre un archivo txt (esto, obviamente, posee menos opciones gráficas o de simulación que te permiten visualizar cómo se vería el show, algo que suelen tener los programas de DMX).

De este modo, se puede utilizar cualquier conversor USB - 485, sin necesidad de renegar mucho en circuitos o en conseguir los binarios de las memorias que se encuentran dntro de los USB - DMX comerciales.

En fin, espero que les parezca una buena opción y es la que voy a intentar comenzar en estos días que comienzo mis vacaciones.

P.D.: Por si las dudas, les mando Feliz Comiendo de Año y espero que hayan pasado una linda Navidad en familia


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gajobar dijo:


> No, solo comparto mis ideas, pero tampoco permito que las divulguen asi como asi. Solo las dejo disponible lo mas que podemos y deseamos. Ademas en ningún momento les he prohibido copiarlo o realizarlo, simplememente he limitado la impresión del mismo y no recuerdo que otra cosa. Vos tranquilamente podes utilizar el circuito y crear tu propio modelo.
> 
> Te pido disculpas si te has sentido ofendido de algún modo, no tengo problema que no expresen su ayuda o ideas, ya que están en todo su derecho.
> 
> Por otro lado, tengo bastante experiencia en diseño electrónico y estoy trabajando en una empresa de desarrollo e investigación de mucha importancia nacional (en Argentina) asi que no creas que vengo acá a "robarles" ideas a ustedes. Solo vengo a compartir con ustedes porque se lo que es no encontrar ayuda o circuitos disponibles para bajar, justo de lo que uno busca.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Para el resto de la gente que esperaba alguna actualización y que lamenteblemente me he demorado en hacer por cuestiones personales y laborales, ahora les hago un aporte nuevo que tal vez les sirva bastante.
> 
> Analizando un poco lo que es el protocolo DMX, me pareción una buena opción (y aparenteente la que voy a encarar), es desarrollar un DMX customizado.
> 
> En si, e lprotocolo DMX es un modo de comunicación cuya trama contiene toda la información de cómo han de funcionar todos los elementos que se encuentrn conectados al master o, de un modo más claro, a la PC en donde programaremos el show de luces.
> 
> Basándome en esto y con los mismo circuitos o hard que se utiliza, pretendo encarar un protocolo similar, en donde el número de byte transmitido corresponde a la dirección o address (manteniendo esto del DMX), pero con una versión reducida y simplificada del master. Es decir, un simple conversor USB serie, mediante un pequeño soft o programita hecho en visual, qu se encargue de transmitir toda la programación realizada sobre un archivo txt (esto, obviamente, posee menos opciones gráficas o de simulación que te permiten visualizar cómo se vería el show, algo que suelen tener los programas de DMX).
> 
> De este modo, se puede utilizar cualquier conversor USB - 485, sin necesidad de renegar mucho en circuitos o en conseguir los binarios de las memorias que se encuentran dntro de los USB - DMX comerciales.
> 
> En fin, espero que les parezca una buena opción y es la que voy a intentar comenzar en estos días que comienzo mis vacaciones.
> 
> P.D.: Por si las dudas, les mando Feliz Comiendo de Año y espero que hayan pasado una linda Navidad en familia



precisamente el foro es para compartir.....y ya no tengo ganas de discutir al pedo con una persona con bastante experiencia en diseño electrónico y estoy trabajando en una  empresa de desarrollo e investigación de mucha importancia nacional


----------



## capitanp

"Saltos de trama"


----------



## mantonio654

Hola mariano22 un saludo desde *C*ochabamba *B*olivia; vi tu video de la MOVING HEAD y me encanto, me harias el favor de indicarme la recepcion de datos DMX por medio de un PIC, es el Fi*RM*ware q*UE* no se como programar para controlar motores paso a*-*paso y la intensidad de una luz halogena (Dimmer) 
Cuento con  un control scaner. Entiendo la electronica pero de la programacion solo lo basico.Te agrade*Z*co de antemano una respuesta.


----------



## gajobar

Felices Pascuas a todos!

Despues de muchísimo tiempo, he podido hacerme tiempo y retomar los diseños de las luces con DMX y más puntualmente de la Moving Head.

En esta oportunidad, les traigo un circuito basado en la Strob o Flash que al principio sale posteada, el cual mejoré y le puse la capacidad de controlar LEDs en configuración RGB además del blanco.

He cambiado el circuito de alimentación por una fuente con transformador por circunstancias de apuro mías (las preciso para un cumple sopresa y no voy a poder esperar qué retorne el stock del integrado que venía usando para la fuente switching). Pero para los que quieran, simplemente es copiar la parte de alimentación del flash anterior y rremplazarlo por el puente de diodos y el transfo. Hay que acordarse que ahora la tensión necesaria debe ser ajustado a unos 15 o 16V.

Con respecto a lo funcional más apuntado a la luz LED RGB, lo pense con el circuito de captación de sonido (esta vez lo alimento a 12V con es originario en este circuito para que funcione correctamente y no como la otra vez... jaja), control independiente de cada color y del blanco (lo que permite PWM independientes para cada color), una interfáz por medio de cuatro pulsadores y un LCD y , por supuesto, el driver necesario para la conexión DMX.

Como habrán podido observar, fue necesario cambiar de PIC por la necesidad de más patas de conexión de más elementos.

Respecto a la conexión de los LEDs, he tomado los consejos que me han dado en un principio para no poner todos los LEDs en paralelo a un solo transistor MOSFET. Una de las razones de aumentar la tensión de alimentación, fue esto. Y he agragdo circuitos fuentes de corriente para cada ram de LEDs. En mi caso, los LEDs RGB son de 80mA y los blancos de 20mA, por eso las fuentes están diseñadas para esas corrientes (para otros valores, solo se ha de cambiar la resistencia de emisor del transistor driver de la corriente).

Bueno, les adjunto los circuitos y los que esté interesados, les agrego los PCB para realizarlos. Un detalle, la placa de control es dobl faz y la placa de LEDs, es simple faz. Ah, me olvidaba, tengo ganas de empezar hacer los circuitos con SMD ya que poseo la experiencia y el manejo de los mismo, espero que no les sea un impedimento para armar los circuitos (cualquier cosa me dicen).

Ahora si, los dejo y espero que les guste y sirvan los circuitos. Y como siempre, estoy a la espera de sus críticas y posibles mejoras!! Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Podrias postearlo acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/636213/


----------



## gajobar

Hola Fernandoae.

Gracias por la sugerencia, pero en realidad lo quiero dejar posteado acá, ya que al ir avanzando con un modelo simple (como fue el flash) y mejorandolo de apoco (en esta oportunidad esta luz RGB), pretendo llegar a la realización de una Moving Head de muy buena calidad casero y aprender a utilizar el DMX o crear uno similar, más secillo de aplicar.

De igual modo, si quieren también puedo llevar este circuito para alla. Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Fijate en el tema que puse, ahi subi una interfaz usb a dmx hecha en CCS con pic 18f2550... lo bueno es que ademas de brindarte la salida dmx podes usar los pines restantes para mostrar el valor de algún canal... y si le ponés registros de desplazamiento para aumentar la cantidad de salidas podés manejar el cabezal completo.
El circuito está probado y funciona, en mi canal tenes un video del invento


----------



## gajobar

Buenísimo fernandoae!! Ahi le pego un vistazo.

Muchas gracias por el aporte!!

Ahora me estoy yendo a saludar familiares, pero a la vuelta, posteo mi circuito en el post que me enviaste para compartir los diseños.

Saludos!


----------



## albertsonido

gajobar dijo:


> No hay drama, están buenos los aportes de todo tipo de ideas. Ayuda a analizar otras posibilidades. Espero que no lo hayas tomado mal... No fue la intención.
> 
> Bueno, aprovecho a comentarles a todos, que ya tengo gran parte del programa del Flash y estoy por encarar la parte del DMX. Si alguien quiere que suba lo que tengo hasta ahora, avísenme y lo subo. Si no, espero pronto tenerlo terminado asi continúo la Moving Head.
> 
> Saludos a todos!


 


Hola no se si estoy en el lugar correcto dando una mano yo estuve trabajando con otro protocolo que se llama rs485 es una especie de bicho raro porque lo podes hacer a diferentes velocidades pero te voy a dejar un archivo que se llama recibir y recibe un bit de start luego 8 bits y finalmente un bit de stop si lo quieres mandame a avisar a mi correo  *Como No Respeto Las Normas Me Editaron El Mensaje @ Politicas.com*
si se puede acomodar para dmx 512 y lo podes hacer podemos compartirlo entre todos. saludos.


----------



## filipus

he leido toda las paginas de  este proyecto que esta muy bueno pero ¿en que ha quedado?


----------



## demodelor

funciono ?? en que quedo todo ??


----------

